# Gooseview Duck Island Boat Blind - Anyone hunted from one?



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

I'm looking at purchasing one of these from Cabela's for my Lund 16 Alaskan. The link below goes to the Cabela's webpage for the blind. It's supposed to fit a v-hull and they have mounting brackets that use the gunwale track system on the Lund. Anyone have any experience with one of these. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...n/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=19


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

I've had one on my 2096CC mod-v Polar Kraft going on 3 seasons. Some adjusting has been done each year to the frame. One side higher than the other, the top opening closer and things of that nature. I have had issues with the wind while the boat is sideways to the wind with the sides blowing up over the rail. I have solved that problem with a couple of snaps in the middle on each side. I have some grass in the grassing loops throught out. On my boat the back falls short of covering the motor, a 90hp E-Tec. I have made a stand alone cover for it and my center counsol I hunt both marsh and open water Saginaw Bay. See my pics.

Justcatchinum.


----------



## BILL BUSTER (Oct 18, 2002)

looked at them and guys on the fuge said not to buy cause it velcros together so I just bought an avery quick flip @ mack's 100 bucks free stuff and cheaper than a gooseview


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

BILL BUSTER said:


> looked at them and guys on the fuge said not to buy cause it velcros together so I just bought an avery quick flip @ mack's 100 bucks free stuff and cheaper than a gooseview


I have previously read the reviews you are talking about. There are several areas of velcro. On the bow there is 1 set of 3 in the middle and 2 sets of 3 on the corners. The same goes for the stern. Each piece is about 3 inches long. They are used to connect the sides to bow and stern. I find them useful for the dog to go in and out of. The rest of the blind is sewn. The assembly is somewhat a pain the first time. After assembled I alone can set up in about 30 seconds. This includes tightning 1 strap in the bow and 1 strap in the stern areas. I'm not trying to sell them, just give an honest answer on my views. Is there some things I would have done different, yes, but them again I'm one that likes to improve on anything if possible. Would I buy it again if I had it to do over, most likley. What ever you get enjoy the use.


Justcatchinum


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

I appreciate you sharing your firsthand experience with the Duck Island Blind. I'm going to get one.


----------

